# Trying to identify a compressor through pictures



## bniehorster (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello, can someone help me identify the possible make and model of our old compressor. Unfortunately manuals and name plate have been lost through the years. All I have are images from different angles, so maybe one of you knowledgeable people can help me with this. I need a parts manual so I can order parts for servicing it.
Not sure the size of this compressor, all I have is that it has a 5HP electric motor. This is mounted on a horizontal tank.

I hope one of you can point me in the right direction, since it is leaking oil, and when it loads up and stops, you can here air escaping from what I believe comes from the check valve.

best regards


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*bniehorster*

I believe this is an Eaton model but I cannot deterimine which one. There are a couple of chinese clones for sale see:
5 Horsepower Cast Iron 2 Stage Air Compressor Pump CI5 and an Eaton new model:





Eaton Compressor | 5 HP 2 Stage 24 CFM Pressure Lubricated Air Compressor Pump APP2I0524TP







eatoncompressor.com





Why do you want to know what you have? replacement parts? curiosity?

Stephen


----------



## bniehorster (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow! Thanks Stephen, this is an old compressor, so I believe it is not a Chinese clone. And yes, the reason I'm interested is for replacement parts. We are in Honduras, and there is definitely no local rep. here. Since I believe the number on the erased name plate, could be a S/N, I could probably contact the manufacturer and be led to a rep for parts, once I find out the exact model.
If you have any more info you can share, it will be very well appreciated.

Bart


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bart,

I did a search on the internet but have no first hand knowledge of this compressor pump. Looks like even Eaton has gone with the Chinese to replace their pump, they could not sell an Amercan made pump for so cheap! I would go to the Eaton home page and contact them, good luck! Rotary Screw Air Compressors | Industrial Air Compressors

Stephen


----------

